# Other Pythons > Giant Pythons >  Bring The Giants!! **PIC POST**

## iCandiBallPythons

Post pics of your gigantor(s) Burms , Retics , ETC! 12-15 feet or better only!! I dont want to see your cute little hatchlings, Just the biggest and baddest!!!

----------


## DutchHerp

Denial had some hot snakes, he's new here.

Truly amazing animals.

----------


## Denial

Is this big enough?

----------

_iCandiBallPythons_ (03-25-2009)

----------


## Hacker79

Great looking albino green Danny!  I love those guys!

----------


## Denial

Thanks ben!

----------


## DutchHerp

Danny I am already a big fan of your snakes... my favorite newbie on the forum.  :Wink:

----------


## Denial

Thank you so much!

----------


## djansen

http://i.a.cnn.net/si/2007/writers/b....jacobs.gy.jpg

----------

_N4S_ (03-26-2009)

----------


## TMoore

> http://i.a.cnn.net/si/2007/writers/b....jacobs.gy.jpg


HAHAHA  :ROFL:

----------


## iCandiBallPythons

> Is this big enough?


That's freak nasty :Good Job:  Any pics outside of the enclosure?

----------


## Luke Martin

Tiger Retic  :Smile:

----------

_iCandiBallPythons_ (03-26-2009)

----------


## N4S

> http://i.a.cnn.net/si/2007/writers/b....jacobs.gy.jpg


My favorite player!!!

And I'm an Eagles fan.  :Very Happy:

----------


## iCandiBallPythons

> Tiger Retic


Really awesome! What's the length?

----------


## Luke Martin

He's really not that long at 13ft...but as you can see he likes to eat so he's a lil thick  :Smile: 

Now my amel tiger...she's going to be big...she's a little over a year old now and almost 12ft.

----------


## aalomon

Dante

----------

_iCandiBallPythons_ (03-26-2009)

----------


## iCandiBallPythons

Dude that is sick! :Good Job:

----------


## tigerretic76

id love to post pics of my big tiger boy, but this forum wont let me post either within the post or from an outside place like photobucket

----------


## ncbloods

> id love to post pics of my big tiger boy, but this forum wont let me post either within the post or from an outside place like photobucket


uh, yes it will. Surround your photobucket link with [img] tags

----------


## tigerretic76

ive tried everything, i even had an IT guy out a couple days ago, that does work on the computers at my veterinary hospital, and he couldnt figure it out either.  does anybody know, especially the mods maybe, why it says i can edit my posts, reply to posts, and start new thread, but i can add attatchments to my posts.  ive been on here like 6 months.  shouldnt i just be able to manage attatchment and then upload photos from my computer?

----------


## dr del

Hi,


I think I can answer that one - we don't use/ allow attatchments on the forum at all.  :Smile: 

This is a post I  send to people explaining the picture posting process;

*How to post a picture on BP.net*

Well the first thing is to get them hosted somewhere online.

You can put them in your gallery here - this tutorial is a bit old but the basic procedure is the same I think.

And here is another one in video form that might also help.

You can also use a site like http://photobucket.com/ 

They should also have tutorials to help you.

If you still have trouble just ask any member of staff and we will do our best to get you sorted.  :Good Job: 


dr del

----------


## TheresaBearden

Posted them before but here are a couple of our giants (some with my husband)-




excuse the little paper people (Flat Stanley's-kids send them to us all the time to get pics with the snakes)cut off half of the females body-

----------

_iCandiBallPythons_ (03-30-2009)

----------


## DutchHerp

Hmm those snakes are quite big.  :Wink:

----------


## shico

aweeeeee!

----------


## iCandiBallPythons

> Posted them before but here are a couple of our giants (some with my husband)-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> excuse the little paper people (Flat Stanley's-kids send them to us all the time to get pics with the snakes)cut off half of the females body-


Awesome group!

----------

